# Teaching job salaly



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi!

I'm a French Canadian and I had some teaching contract offers in Dubai. Is there anyone who could inform me about the current teaching job salary? I know that there are many fluctuations in this sector, but what would be the least salary that I should accept (I don't have to pay for housing).

Thanks

Nathalie


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

nathlavallee38 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm a French Canadian and I had some teaching contract offers in Dubai. Is there anyone who could inform me about the current teaching job salary? I know that there are many fluctuations in this sector, but what would be the least salary that I should accept (I don't have to pay for housing).
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum,

If housing is included then your biggest expense it already taken care of and it's then a case of making sure you have enough to do the things you enjoy. 

I have a friend who works for the British Council and she says that pay for teachers here is not very good but I suppose it will depend on what you will be teaching. I can ask her about salaries but to be honest it's all about what you earn now and whether coming here will give you a better quality of life. Have a look at this post (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10504-expected-salary.html) do the sums and that realistically will be the least salary you should ask for. Anything below it will depend on whether the experience you gain will outweigh the possible hardship. People can live here on very little.

HTH


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Crazy Mazy1980

Thank you for replying. But, tell me, do you think that I would be comfortable with a salary between 8000 and 10000dhs/month(I'm single). Also, could it be possible for you to provide some information about some school. if I have a serious offer: I was told that some schools don't have a very good reputation.

Thanks
Nathalie


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

nathlavallee38 said:


> Hi Crazy Mazy1980
> 
> Thank you for replying. But, tell me, do you think that I would be comfortable with a salary between 8000 and 10000dhs/month(I'm single). Also, could it be possible for you to provide some information about some school. if I have a serious offer: I was told that some schools don't have a very good reputation.
> 
> ...


Single, no kids and accommodation paid, I reckon you could have a nice lifestyle. You're not going to be sipping champagne at Burj al-Arab every night but you'll be able to go out and have fun here.

As for the school's reputation yes, I will ask around and try and get you some information.

HTH


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

Great....I'm a little bit anxioux, 'cause I don't want to do a bad move. You're a gentlement!-)!
We keep in touch...
Bye for now...

Nathalie


----------

